# OT: What's the meaning behind your screen name?



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seeing as how the trading deadline is coming up but we don't have a whole lot to talk about yet, I thought it might be cool to see what everyone's screen name means and how they came up with it. I'll go first:


It all started on good ol'e Oregonlive. Someone had been complaining about how Rasheed Wallace was such a jerk and how he always cost the team a technical foul... yadda yadda yadda, we all know how that goes.

In response to this persons' post, all that I had as a response was _'Sheed's so nasty_ to which I would later use as a permanent screen name on fanhome.com as SheedSoNasty... which would later transfer over to bbb.net where we are now.

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i didn't want to continue using the same name I use elsewhere (If I IM you, you know the name).

So I tried to use Kryton as a screen name, but I wanted a name that could be said in public, and not show how much of a internet geek I am.

So, since I like "The Red Green" show, I decided ot do a character on the show. Most didn't work "Harold Green" "Red Green" "Winston Rothschild"..etc..

So I picked Hap Shaughnessy.

And when someone (who I don't remember) shortened their name, I did too. I got really tired of seeing the whole name. It was almost a mouthfull even in text. And thus, "Hap" was born.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

About a decade ago, I had to create a name for an online game. On a whim, I picked "Minstrel," because I wrote some poetry at the time and really liked music. Over the course of the game, I kinda got into the Minstrel persona (or, at least the way I portrayed it, somewhat ironic, friendly, light and ocassionally mocking) and came to regard it as my online identity.

Therefore, I've used it, or some variety of it when it's been taken, as my moniker for pretty much any informal registration online.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

So many reasons.

A neighbor of mine used to have his skateboard magazines delivered to "Obi-Wan Kenobi" instead of his real name. That always amused me, being a Star Wars geek and all.

When I got my first email way back in the nineties I took a cue from him and set it up as [email protected].

When I posted on O-Live I used my real name sometimes but I also posted my email addy and the name stuck in the community.

I am now known wherever I go as Obi, Obi-Wan, DJ Obi-Wan or some other variation. 

Now I keep quiet (like a hermit Jedi Master) and drop some wisdom from time to time on the weak-minded.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

And then there are those of us who's names are self explanatory!
:idea:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> i didn't want to continue using the same name I use elsewhere (If I IM you, you know the name).
> 
> So I tried to use Kryton as a screen name, but I wanted a name that could be said in public, and not show how much of a internet geek I am.
> ...


My dad loves the "Red Green Show"... I remember the time he took 2 Pintos and duct taped them together to make a hybrid hummer. :laugh:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Mine's short for a brave mouse named Reepicheep in C. S. Lewis' Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Since *gatorpops* makes no sense so I do not have to either.  

When I first began to set up my first on-line name for AOL I was a novice in computers and on-line stuff and kept trying to get names to "take" and kept getting them rejected because somebody had them. 

Attemps such as Wallygator and Pappagator ect. 
When it finally took one I said, OK I'll just go with that.

gatorpops

When I worked, which has been sometime now, I was often called Wallygator, or Gov for Govener Wallace of Alabama, (I think) of Desegration Days.

So you get me the way I am. Sorry:grinning: 


gatorpops


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Ever see "Pump Up the Volume"? Christian Slater plays a high school student with an underground radio show who exhorts his listeners to "talk hard!," and let their voice be heard. The movie was all about being fearless and honest, and that's what I try to do on this board.

(At O-Live and Fanhome I was known as "B-Man.")


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Way back in the ESPN days, I joined the forum there as TradeSheedNow. I voiced my displeasure with Sheed for about 9 months, then, lo and behold, Sheed got traded. I kept the name untill the ESPN overhaul, then I changed it to TradeShareefNow, so I could keep the initials of TSN. 

For the record, I don't want Shareef to be traded anymore. I'm just too lazy to change it now.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

A 'fork' is an eating utensil.

An example is the thing on the left here.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well, I have always respected and enjoyed the job of a GM. I very much admired the scouts as well, such as Bucky.... I like the idea of improving the team, and continually improving it in one way or another.... by draft, or trade, or signings, etc.

about the time I started on the boards... Olive, then RealGm, FH, etc I had to register a name..... so I just chose the GM of the Blazers.... and, no my name is not Bob... 

some have asked if I intend to change it, others say... hey we have known you this long as Trader Bob.... so why change it.... :whoknows:

I do enjoy the idea of coming up with a nice trade idea, and hearing the plus and minuses of the idea. Its all alearning process... the math makes it fun to tinker with as well....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Some assume I'm a fan of Quentin Richardson, which I'm not.

It's been my nickname since I can remember. Quentin Richard, is my 1st and middle name.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine came from a cocktail napkin. There was a list of the 5 worst superhero names. That's what I am a really sucky superhero. I mean I can't fly, I don't have x-ray vision, I don't have a cool utility belt, I don't have superhuman strength, and I'm not faster than a speeding bullet....although my 40 time may surprise you.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Mine came from a cocktail napkin. There was a list of the 5 worst superhero names.


Do you remember the others?


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

When I was in grade school, we'd go on a field trip and visit Chief Lalooska. It was a campground type place that would show some of the native american ways of life.

I'll bet anyone else who went to elementary school in Portland might have gone as well...

Anyhow, when it came time to pick a name, that one popped up for some reason.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Nuff said!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Short for decapitated, handicapped ... oh yeah, and some juxtaposition of my name.

"Get up, Cap!"

Dan


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I am a designer, and my name came from College when most kids relied on stock photography to put in their projects.

Stock Photography (most of the time) is the bad royalty free photos of businessmen climbing a "corporate ladder" or something hackey and trite.

Anyway, I always enjoyed doing all my own work (photos, illustrations, etc...) and wanted to burn the Stock photo books, so other students wouldn't use them as a crutch.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you remember the others?



No I can't.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

My name with two x's on the ends.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

-Pop


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

A bad idea gone awry, I'm afraid. I was stumped for a screen name and decided to go with the e-this and e-that craze on the internet. I'd change it, but then I'd have to try and come up with something more interesting and, frankly, that just doesn't seem worth the effort. :grinning:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Buddy named Roger and I were and work one day discussing the way many of the locals drive with no clue that there are other people on the road.

I mentioned that some were almost sub-human and similar to turtles or sloths when it came to turning their head or even using mirrors when switching lanes. They start changing lanes and then look to see if anyone is there. It's the same at stop signs around here; people look after they start moving. 

I tried to blame it on the invasion from the south but he pointed out that thinking was flawed. It's the local born throw back that is the problem. They grew up driving on their dad's ranch or out on some country road in Bonanza or such. Californian's know how traffic works.

Then he reminded me that I was born here and he grew up in California and Arizona.

Roger smiled while he said..."besides those aren't humans...those are Targets." 

Seemed funny until I realized he was cleaning his gun. (Okay...that is bull**** but he had guns)

Ever since then when I screwed up or complained about our neighbors to the south he'd shoot me with his fingers.

Thus I became...Target


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Blazer
Fan
1

 

I'd love to change it but it is what people know me as and I hate to mess it up...

This is a GREAT thread idea by the way!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm a big chessplayer. Gambits are a type of chess opening that I like to play. I guess you could say I'm a nut about gambits, some people will tell you that I'm just a nut.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I'm a big chessplayer. Gambits are a type of chess opening that I like to play. I guess you could say I'm a nut about gambits, some people will tell you that I'm just a nut.


hm..i never thought about that as a name...

would philbert have been too obvious?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well simply put "Schilly" is what my friends called me in High School and somehow it carried on into college...Htough for a TIme it was "Schilly Dog" but not in the Snoop aspect, more cause it sounded like "Chili Dog", but thats a different story.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lalooska</b>!
> When I was in grade school, we'd go on a field trip and visit Chief Lalooska. It was a campground type place that would show some of the native american ways of life.
> 
> I'll bet anyone else who went to elementary school in Portland might have gone as well...


Vancouver, WA too. I was there and remember it well.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I'm a big chessplayer. Gambits are a type of chess opening that I like to play. I guess you could say I'm a nut about gambits, some people will tell you that I'm just a nut.


And here I thought it was because you liked Gambit from X-Men


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Years ago when I was first getting into following Sabonis, my son's over-active imagination invented all these crazy "Sabonis Adventures" that he would monologue out for us playing all the parts of Sabonis, his family, and his teammates. Of course, my son had to include his own mom, Sabonis fan extraordinaire, in the adventures and so we mutually came up with me being called the Crazy Fan from Idaho. 

When I first registered on old Hoopsboards (pre-cursor to Fanhome), that was naturally the name I chose. Just for the record, I am not Crazy and I am technically not FROM Idaho........but I play the part well.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Not long after the ESPN board started (I'm talking probably a month or so after it started), I was lurking and there was a conversation among many of the posters there about their age. 

I felt that compared to their ages, I was a relative Grandpa. Thus, a moniker was born, I became GrandpaBlaze.

Gramps...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Natebishop3

Nathan Bishop

No relation to Nathan Lane


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well when I went to school at U of O*

I had really long hair, a beard and mustache, and looked pretty much like some of those picture of jesus you see around. So some of my freinds would jokingly use a spanish accent and call me "The Jesus" which sounded phonetically like HAY-SOOS. So when I went to get my screen name, hasoos became my alias.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JSimo12...Its my email log-in for school. Which is "J" for Josh, Simo is the limit on letters on the last name but is short for "Simon" and I am the 12th "J Simo"...of some kind enrolled currently. I actually dont like the number 12 at all or my name for that matter. I just cant change it because its who I am. I wish I would have just put the "n" on the end because really, what kind of a last name is Simo.

I was signing to my email at the same time I was registering for this site and the rest is the history of the lamest name on BasketballBoards.net...:sour:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Both my parents graduated from Gonzaga and i plan on transferring there next year....Also a good family friend is on the basketball team......therefore i'm a diehard Zags fan, and am contemplating traveling to see them play this year in the tourney, hopefully its in Boise......

and 20 is the # i wore throughout sports when i was younger


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Huge fan of Ruben Patterson. He has improved his game on the court this year and it appears he is heading in the right direction off the court. Nobody hustles more than Ruben on the Blazers and maybe even the NBA. Portland would definitely be a playoff team if more players hustled like Ruben did night in and night out.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM = Atlanta Blazer Man.

Do the math.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I Rock Blazes....I also Blaze Rocks.:laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> ABM = Atlanta Blazer Man.
> 
> Do the math.



Well if ABM = Atlanta Blazer Man, then 17 would = 161.....correct?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well if ABM = Atlanta Blazer Man, then 17 would = 161.....correct?


Hmmm......why am I showing that 16 = 161?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I hit 61 taters back in 1961, a feat that is still unmatched by any athlete without the aid of performance enhancing substances.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> I hit 61 taters back in 1961....


Wow, you're 105?  :grinning:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm......why am I showing that 16 = 161?



Cause I was wrong. 16 = 161 That is correct


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I was wrong. 16 = 161 That is correct


It's all good.......


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

My screen name was a response to the most excellent quote by Bonzi Wells regarding the professionalism of Portland fans. To this day I consider Bonzi's remark as one of the most asinine statements of all time. 

I don't care how "talented" Bonzi is - the Blazers are so much better without his narcissistic stupidity littering their locker room.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> And then there are those of us who's names are self explanatory!
> :idea:


Like me?

-Petey


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Both my parents graduated from Gonzaga and i plan on transferring there next year....Also a good family friend is on the basketball team......therefore i'm a diehard Zags fan, and am contemplating traveling to see them play this year in the tourney, hopefully its in Boise......
> 
> and 20 is the # i wore throughout sports when i was younger


visit northern idaho when at "gone zaw guh".


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, you're 105?  :grinning:


I didn't know they had broadband in heaven yet.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Mine was derived to a snowboarding product that I was developing... it had a few different functions, but basically it was a stomp pad that housed a security device for locking up your board when you went into the lodge. I worked for years refining the concept but someone beat me to the patent rights by about 6 months...which actually turned out to be a blessing in disguise. The economy tanked shortly afterwords (starting 1999 or so) and the ski/snowboard industry suffered huge setbacks with many companies going belly up. I'm sure I would have lost whatever $ I would have poured into it.

Anyways STOMP it is

STOMP


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Red Hot & Rolling was an old hand-made sign that was displayed at the MC during the 1976-1977 season of glory, right behind the Blazers bench during exciting breaks in the action.

I believe it is a Schonz-coined phrase.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> Red Hot & Rolling was an old hand-made sign that was displayed at the MC during the 1976-1977 season of glory, right behind the Blazers bench during exciting breaks in the action.
> 
> I believe it is a Schonz-coined phrase.


Dem were some good times, fur shure...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the Wife gave me it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> I didn't know they had broadband in heaven yet.


they might not have broadband up there... but if there's a Rock n' Roll heaven, you know they've got a hell of a band!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL, wank...........Making an avatar like that of Sabonis ought to be illegal! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> LOL, wank...........Making an avatar like that of Sabonis ought to be illegal! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



all bow before Arvydas RIVERDANCE!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I picked my screen name when I first joined the ESPN.com forum WAY back during the lockout-shortened '98 season. I was (and am) a fan of both the Blazers and the OSU Beavers (basketball and football, mostly), but wanted something shorter than "ProudBlazersAndOSUBeaversFan"... thus, the "B" stands for both the Blazers and the Beavs.

Beginning late in the 2001 campaign (and through pretty much all of 2002 and 2003), I began to question some of the moves Whitsitt was making and the pattern of off-court trouble our players were beginning to demonstrate. As a passionate fan, I took this series of incidents hard - and perhaps a bit too personally - and temporarily changed my screen name to "ProudNoMore" and then "BitterBlazerBacker" in protest. Only when I learned to cheer for the uniform - and not the players wearing it - did I switch back to "ProudBFan". But it's actually taken me a long time - and the departure of Rider, Whitsitt, Kemp, Rasheed, Bonzi, Qyntel, and other assorted knuckleheads - to actually feel "proud" of the franchise once again.

PBF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> visit northern idaho when at "gone zaw guh".


I've been to northern Idaho a couple of times....It is a beautiful place but the people seem to freak me out a bit....Ever since watching something on the news when i heard that they found a bunch of black people buried in someones barn up there......I also heard a couple of years ago that it was home to the Aryan Nations.....Kellogg is a nice little town though i stayed there once.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> visit northern idaho when at "gone zaw guh".


I've been to northern Idaho a couple of times....It is a beautiful place but the people seem to freak me out a bit....Ever since watching something on the news when i heard that they found a bunch of black people buried in someones barn up there......I also heard a couple of years ago that it was home to the Aryan Nations.....Kellogg is a nice little town though i stayed there once.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been to northern Idaho a couple of times....It is a beautiful place but the people seem to freak me out a bit....Ever since watching something on the news when i heard that they found a bunch of black people buried in someones barn up there......I also heard a couple of years ago that it was home to the Aryan Nations.....Kellogg is a nice little town though i stayed there once.


The Ayrans were out of Hayden lake (near Coeur D'Alene..the "Lake Oswego of the North"). Thats about 100 miles or so south of where my family has our cabin. They couldn't afford to live around where our cabin is, (read: Hayden Lake isn't exactly NW Portland..it's more like piss-antville).

You'll always find weirdos in every corner of hte world. In the (coming on) 50 years that my familiy has gone up there (owned property there since 58) we've never heard anything about anyone not being 'allowed' up there, ect.

infact, one of our neighbors on the lake is actually a mixed race marriage. No one gives a ****.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok....ok......we get the message about Northern Idaho......no need to post it TWICE!!!! 

So here we have it:
Hap represents Northern Idaho.
CFFI represents Central Idaho.
Wank and Gramps represent Southern Idaho.

Based on what you know of us, you can see that Northern Idahoans are strange and you shouldn't judge the rest of us normal folks with what you hear happening up there!

........Maybe my Idahoan examples are not really the best ones for giving a good impression of the rest of the state!!! :laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not generlizing Idaho people as being strange...I just think that in some parts of Idaho, Zach Randolph and Darius Miles wouldnt be welcome......

Ridnour was actually born in Couer D' Alene....


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

What a good thread. My screen name came from a strange place. When I was in college, my brother & I use to listen to a lot of Tupac's stuff. In several of his songs, he referenced a friend, "Kaydow", that he witnessed "murdered in the streets". It got to be kind of an inside joke with my brother and I because it seemed like every other song someone was yelling out "Kaaaydooow!!" Anyways, at some point, my brother started calling me by this name, and still does to this day.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> I'm not generlizing Idaho people as being strange...I just think that in some parts of Idaho, Zach Randolph and Darius Miles wouldnt be welcome......
> 
> Ridnour was actually born in Couer D' Alene....


in some parts of Oregon they wouldn't be welcome. In some parts of Washington, they wouldnt' be welcomed. in some parts of California they wouldn't be welcomed.

Idiots live everywhere.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a reason why i feel this way about Northern Idaho.....

Aryan Nations 

Richard Butler


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Here's a reason why i feel this way about Northern Idaho.....
> 
> Aryan Nations
> ...


That crap isn't even there anymore, get over it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> That crap isn't even there anymore, get over it.


The leader died in September, 2004. But that doesnt mean that their isnt still people active.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> 
> 
> The leader died in September, 2004. But that doesnt mean that their isnt still people active.....


I don't want to speak for Todd, but I think what Todd means is this.

The "headquarters" is gone up there. They kicked them out, and converted the "compound" into some kind of kid camp or something.

It's not nearly as bad up there as people make it out to be. 

Also, because a small % of the people who live up there are idiots, doesn't mean they represent the rest of the people who live up there. A lot (and I mean a LOT) of the people who have places up there, are out of Spokane. Spokane, as you obviously know, is were Gonzaga is. 

The cabins up in Idaho (especially on Coeur D'Alene, Priest Lake and Lake Pend Oreille) are worth more some houses in Spokane. So it kind of weeds out the idiots that way. (Yes, I know that idiots can have lots of money).

I'll put it this way (again). In the almost 50 years that my family has had property up there, and 50+ years of going up there, the only time we've ever heard anything said remotely of this nature, came from someone who lived in Seattle.

THere is such a thing as a reputation that doesn't justify things. Like Portland, for example. Portland has a stigma. Sometimes it's bad, sometimes it's good. But it's whatever is easist to propogate, as to what most people think of.

"oh, it rains there all the time"

"they're a buncha bleedin 'arts"

"they all protest!"


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

C'mon you two, lets not get too carried away, here.

This is perhaps the best OT thread I've come up with in a while so please don't rain on my parade just yet :gopray:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I started posting on O-Live years and years ago as "So Cal Blazer Fan", and kept that moniker through my days on Fanhome and then here on BBB.net.

I moved to Las Vegas in September and considered a variation such as "Nevada Blazer Fan" or "Las Vegas Blazer Fan". But I was actually tired of the geographic name, so....

My friends can tell you that I am a true Storyteller. I have a story for everything. My favorite words are "that reminds me of the time...."

My very first on-screen name was [email protected].


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

My name comes from the fact that I'm not perfect...and the screen name is a little daily reminder of that. 

I'm a perfectionist...a pretty bad one at that. However, I use the handle perfection because I know that I'm not a perfect person. I guess you could say that it keeps me in check.

(Oh, and BTW...while I'm not 'perfect', I'm still pretty damn good at just about anything I commit myself to).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I've been in love with Nathan Lane for over ten years.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> I've been in love with Nathan Lane for over ten years.


*Geda'room!*


----------

